# Problema computador de mi hija



## axshaw (May 12, 2014)

Hola	

Revisando un computador de esos de juguete, que sirve para realizar tareas de aprendizaje de mí hija mayor marca computer pro (es chino). El problema es que un integrado se empezó a calentar y bastante. Lo saque de la board ya que no le veo referencia en el encapsulado, todo apunta a que es un amplificador de audio pero la única referencia que vi es la que trae la placa la cual es *GPY0030B-HS011*. Les agradecería cualquier información sobre este integrado o su conexionado para intentar repararlo ya que mi hija está muy deprimida por esto y estoy algo corto de capital.

Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (May 12, 2014)

http://www.generalplus.com/doc/ds/GPY0030BV15_ds.pdf


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 12, 2014)

Y si no consigues la refacción arma un amplificadorcito con un LM386, sólo busca en la placa de donde viene la señal de audio. El LM386 es un chip muy barato

LM386

Suerte compañero y que todo salga bien para esa niña.


----------



## axshaw (May 13, 2014)

Hola compañeros.

De acuerdo al plano, le conecte unos parlantes de computador entre el pin 5 y 4, con lo cual el audio retorno nuevamente, llenando de alegría a mi niña. Ahora buscare el integrado lm386 el cual fue recomendado por Daniel meza. 

De corazón les agradezco la ayuda prestada.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2014)

O desarmá alguno de esos parlantes de PC viejos


----------



## axshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Hola
Le acople una tarjeta de unos parlantes que no estaban en uso, ya el audio retorno y funciona muy bien, lo único es cuando el computador no emite sonidos, se escucha un pequeño "silbido", pareciera que el pin enable que tenía el anterior amplificador era para apagarlo en esos instantes. Estoy tratando de crearle esa función a la tarjeta que le acople.

gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 6, 2014)

Se me ocurre colocarle un transistor que, al saturarse, aterrice (conectar a GND) la señal de entrada al LM386







Un NPN BC547 o similar con su emisor a tierra, su colector al nodo entre el extremo superior del potenciómetro y el capacitor; la base del transistor por medio de un resistor a la señal de "Enable", al estar en alto, el transistor se satura mandando a tierra la señal de audio e inhibiendo el sonido molesto.
PD: Ando en otra compu y no tengo como dibujar el circuito, espero con la descripción se entienda
Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 6, 2014)

Una de estas bocinitas de dell te quedaria de perlas, traen sus 4 cables (+ - señal y Mudo)


----------

